# Nassahegan 5/24/2009



## severine (May 24, 2009)

Apparently, we're doing live feed reporting today. 







bvibert & the recently resurrected hardtail:


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

I think it's Tim's ninja doo-rag that is making him so fast this year....


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

He's so fast he can't be captured on data cards!

ETA: Must be one heck of a ride! 4 hours and the only person I've heard from was Greg with the 2 pics above at around 10AM? Wow!


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

Looking at the pic, Tim is having a problem(flat tire or broken chain since I don't notice it hanging). He is running the tubeless set-up so if he got a flat, from what he says it is a bear getting the bead broken. Hopefully Brian's bike is trouble free for him.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

The ride was a doosey.  Tim had the flat, I had a flat and some brake issues, Greg went OTB a couple times.  We ended up doing the ride out around the back side of sessions, we tried to find the by-pass to the top of the waterfall to avoid the hike-a-bike, but lost the trail and ended up having to do a bunch of the HAB anyway.  I was having some confidence issues, especially in rocky spots, I think at least partially to do with not being used to the HT, so I was slow in a lot of places, especially on the sweet downhill from the top of the waterfall.  It didn't help that I got a pinch flat mid-way down it.  I wasn't feeling any of the rollers either (except for b-street).

Still a good ride, I'm glad I got out.  The HT was good over-all. :beer:


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

We really did go all over the place:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=549
http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=549&w=0

11.8 miles.

Highlights: two flats, two OTBs for me (one high speed), tree taken firmly to a shoulder at speed, Oh, let's see....I fell into the river down at the south end of Beaver Pond while crossing a bridge and dropped my bike off the other side. :dunce: :lol: Hella hike-a-bike, hardtail rebirth, Tim clearing Red's Rock section of the truck trail (twice), Me making the climb on the other side. Lots of pedaling. Great morning. Could have done without the bushwhack trying to find the HAB bypass down in the south end of Sessions though. Sorry about that guys. We gotta do some TM and clear that trail cuz the downhill after the HAB is truly rad. Oh and the gravel loop climbs were grueling slogs.

Great ride guys!


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think it's Tim's ninja doo-rag that is making him so fast this year....




How many times do I have to tell you, its a Samurai doo-rag.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

I like "ninja" better. :lol:


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How many times do I have to tell you, its a Samurai doo-rag.



Let's just hope you don't have to perform seppuku to convince them of your samurai-ness.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> We really did go all over the place:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=549
> http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=549&w=0
> ...



That's more than I though, now I feel a little better about how long it took.



Greg said:


> I fell into the river down at the south end of Beaver Pond while crossing a bridge and dropped my bike off the other side. :dunce: :lol:



:lol:  I can't believe I forgot about that.  I didn't see it happen, but heard this load ker-plunk followed by a splash, like someone just threw a huge rock into the water.  Then I come around the corner and see Greg climbing back onto the bridge on one side and his bike floating on the other!  I ask him what happened and he says "I fell off the bridge", when I press for more details he says that he just walked right off.  I'm still not quite sure how it happened, the bridge is pretty wide.  It was funny none the less. :beer:



MR. evil said:


> How many times do I have to tell you, its a Samurai doo-rag.





Greg said:


> I like "ninja" better. :lol:



Ninja is definitely better, sorry Samurai man...


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  I can't believe I forgot about that.  I didn't see it happen, but heard this load ker-plunk followed by a splash, like someone just threw a huge rock into the water.  Then I come around the corner and see Greg climbing back onto the bridge on one side and his bike floating on the other!  I ask him what happened and he says "I fell off the bridge", when I press for more details he says that he just walked right off.  I'm still not quite sure how it happened, the bridge is pretty wide.  It was funny none the less. :beer:



Wish I could tell a more compelling story, but it went down so fast, I really don't know what happened. The look on Tim's face while I'm standing in the river on one side of the bridge, with my bike floating on the other side was priceless.

Less than one hour until I can stuff my face at a neighborhood BBQ! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I like "ninja" better. :lol:





bvibert said:


> Ninja is definitely better, sorry Samurai man...



Fine!

But next time not only will I wear the ninja doo-rag, but I am also going to wear my S7 Super Man t-shirt and you guys are in real trouble.

I will write more later, but a few things that were not mentioned were me almost falling off a bridge. My bike did fall off but I caught it with my ninja skillz. The big difference between my almost fall and Gregs fall was that I was actually riding my bike on the bridge :roll:. Grag also did a pretty steep / long rock face roller on the truck trail that was no joke. I also had a bumb ass crash playing on a rock feature about 5 minutes before the end of the ride. I have a nice bruise / scrape on my sholder to prove it. Brian was a mad man on some of the climbs today with the HT.


----------



## rueler (May 24, 2009)

sounds like you guys had a good ride...aside from the mechanicals and crashes...but, that's part of the game...We did a "rugged" 8 mile loop on the Stone side. Lots of climbing, lots of "new", lots of techy from the first part of the ride to the last. I'm gonna feel this one for a day or two.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

rueler said:


> sounds like you guys had a good ride...aside from the mechanicals and crashes...but, that's part of the game...We did a "rugged" 8 mile loop on the Stone side. Lots of climbing, lots of "new", lots of techy from the first part of the ride to the last. I'm gonna feel this one for a day or two.



It was a good ride, I just wish we found that by-pass to the top of the waterfall, to avoid those hike-a-bike sections.  The one really steep HAB climb really kicked my ass.

Sounds like you guys had an interesting ride if you're going to be feeling it Scott.  Was the "new" stuff what you showed us on Weds (including the lower part that we didn't get to), or is there more?  8 miles is pretty decent for Stone, you must have hit just about everything over there.


----------



## rueler (May 24, 2009)

we skipped a couple sections...but, we got most of Stone! It was what I showed u plus the lower section...and another section of newness...insane  newness....there is some serious rock work spine action to a almost unmakeable tree crotch...Mountainman got it...nobody else...crash came close...i got to the crotch and whiffed...sounds like a failed high school date right there.  hope to ride with you guys soon!


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

rueler said:


> hope to ride with you guys soon!



Absolutely!

Greg wanted me to show him the new stuff at Stone today, but we never made it over that way, opting to hit Johnny Cake and Sessions instead.

The new newness sounds pretty intense!  That narrow a-frame-esque tree crossing with the punji sticks on either side, in the section that we rode on Wednesday, was too crazy for me as it is.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Greg wanted me to show him the new stuff at Stone today, but we never made it over that way, opting to hit Johnny Cake and Sessions instead.



Going right at the fork on Johnnycake is a new goal for me. Gotta scope that trail out. The orchard with the slot which lead to my highish speed OTB wiped me out. The whole right side of my body hurts. The beers are sorta numbing it, but I still know it's there. The stiff tree to the shoulder is the worst though. That one is gonna hurt in the morning. Evening Nass session tomorrow anyone? :lol:


----------



## rueler (May 24, 2009)

a good portion of my Wednesday crew is riding out of Scoville tomorrow at 10am. you guys are welcome as always...probably a 2 1/2 hour rip. Not sure on the exact loop, but we'll probably get a bit creative!


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2009)

My neck feels like I have freaking whiplash this evening.  I'm pretty sure I didn't fall during the ride (if I did it was a big one because I don't remember).  I'm starting to think the sore neck is from riding the HT today...


----------



## MRGisevil (May 25, 2009)

mr. Evil said:


> how many times do i have to tell you, its a samurai doo-rag.



にんじゃのほうとさむらいのはう。。。あなたがまだばかみたいだねーよ！！！


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2009)

severine said:


> Apparently, we're doing live feed reporting today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice severine..when are you hitting the trail?


----------



## severine (May 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice severine..when are you hitting the trail?


Once my knee stops bothering me. I keep reinjuring it.


----------

